# Environmental Police Officer A/B



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

Can anyone give me any information on this?

https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I saw a previous post regarding Enviromental police a while ago. Supposedly it's pretty hard. You need to have some sort of knowledge on environmental science and ask you questions regarding that on the exam. But on the bright side, most people will probably be applying in corrections or municipal police. Being a Envirocop is a nice gig overall. Just apply and give it a shot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone know what types of of science would be on the exam? I am very interested in it, anyone have links to any resources for it?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't you need a degree in specific area's of study to be eligible. My sister-in-law took the test last time and if I remember correctly roughly 500 were eligible and less than half passed. Take my post with a grain of salt. I may be talking out my :FM:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard they changed their requirements this time around. I heard it from 2 EPOs that they are looking for police officers, preferably with experience and academies, but don't know for sure until the announcement is out.


----------



## gmorbid (Jul 16, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the Correctional Program Officer A/B, Dept. of Correction exam is and what they do for a job. thanks


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

When I first got on the MEP (1994) you only needed 2 yrs of Law Enf experience or education, but they State later changed that to two yrs of environmental experience or education. I left the EPO's for a PD after 4 yrs. Great guys but really underfunded. It was excellent stepping stone for a police career.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

gmorbid";p="58036 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the Correctional Program Officer A/B, Dept. of Correction exam is and what they do for a job. thanks


www.mass.gov/doc (look at the employment section and you'll find a description)


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I did not see the Environmental Police Offricer job posting??


----------



## stinghornets43 (Jun 21, 2004)

I haven't been able to find the exam announcement. I was only able to find the link to register for the exam at https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/hrd/


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Assuming things haven't change too much, they send you a list of books that you must read if you want any chance in passing thier exam. Many of the books stray from LE and end up discussing fishing rules and flowers etc. It's torture unless you really have an interest in the non LE side of the job. Most people I know just wanted to apply for the access to great take home vehicles and ATV'ing on the clock. But hey, good luck.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

2-Delta";p="59585 said:


> Assuming things haven't change too much, they send you a list of books that you must read if you want any chance in passing thier exam. Many of the books stray from LE and end up discussing fishing rules and flowers etc. It's torture unless you really have an interest in the non LE side of the job. Most people I know just wanted to apply for the access to great take home vehicles and ATV'ing on the clock. But hey, good luck.


Like brand new Ford F-150 4X4's with winches and cb and LED lights and all that other jazz? 

Scott :rock:


----------

